# Pan's Labyrinth



## Pieface876 (Nov 14, 2008)

Just saw this as I had it on Blu-Ray for a while. What an amazing film, I know people may not watch because it's in Spanish, but if you decided not to based on that, WATCH IT. One of the best movies I've seen in a very long time.


----------



## Dizzle77 (Mar 27, 2010)

Yeah I thought it was a good film. Call me a big girl, but that creature with the eye gives me the creeps though

I love the director, Guillermo del Toro. He's done some great films. The Devil's Backbone is really good. Cronos is good although slightly weird


----------



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

i agree. stunning film with a touching ending. watch it now before the inevitable hollywood rehash makes a pigs ear of it.


----------



## phillyctr (Apr 25, 2009)

check out the orphanage aswell.great film.


----------



## Franzpan (Mar 2, 2009)

My friends were raving about this film, but I was abit let down. It just didnt seem like the mystical/fantasy film i thought it would be. I thought the ending was crap TBH lol


----------



## Iain00 (Feb 23, 2010)

I watched this on a friend's recommendation and really enjoyed it after being a tad uninterested in it initially


----------



## Feeder (Nov 25, 2006)

Franzpan said:


> My friends were raving about this film, but I was abit let down. It just didnt seem like the mystical/fantasy film i thought it would be. I thought the ending was crap TBH lol


Yeah bought this a few years ago and really didn't do much for me apart from squirm (The scene with the bottle)

Love my foreign films, this isn't one of them. Del Toro does make his film really pretty looking, just never really enjoyed this.

Heard his plans to direct The Hobbit have been shelved due to the studio's backing it hitting mega finance problems. Shame, was quite looking forward to it.


----------



## LeadFarmer (Feb 23, 2011)

Just watched this film after seeing so many good reviews on Amazon. What a brilliant film. I don't usually get on with subtitled films, although I did enjoy Downfall (Hitler film) which is subtitled. But like Downfall, the subtitles were very easy to get used to. Infact once I was engrossed in the film I wasn't even conscious of them being there.

I'm going to buy Devils Backbone now, seeing as it has the same director.


----------

